# Brown Cat Still Missing 1 Year On! :-(



## Gabby71vd (Sep 15, 2009)

Charlie Brown went missing on the 13th of October last year, he is a neutered, chipped male. He is pure brown in colour and has a small white fleck on his chest, he is a simamese/havana brown X type. He was wearing a gold sparkley flea collar at the time when he went missing. He will be 2 years of age now.
Please, please get in touch if you have any information.
Big reward offered!
Thankyou
[email protected]


----------



## Gabby71vd (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Please dont take this the wrong way but a year has passed. 
Surely it would be wise for yourself to accept that the cat has either found or new home or become victim to vehicle/animal?

Sorry if I appear blunt but agonising over a minor hope that the cat would return only extenuates the loss.


----------



## Gabby71vd (Sep 15, 2009)

I have accepted he has gone and moved on, I did do about 5 months after his disapperance. We have now got a new cat as well. 
However there is no harm in posting a few ads on the internet just incase, cats have been known to turn up years after they went missing, some found 100's of miles away after getting into vans accidentally and being taken across the country.
If I choose to spend my spare time posting adverts 1 year on then who are you to judge. Who am I hurting. From my P.O.V. all I am achieveing by this is maybe increasing the chances of my loved and cherished pet maybe coming home one day. 
Thanks for your post but as far as I am concerned it was uneccessary and an uneeded contribution.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

It was a contribution regarding facing reality! 

I had not suggested that you should not have raised the post. 

Sometimes we need to accept comments even if we disagree with them or if we perceive them as being negative.

I was being blunt as I really think you are hoping for something that will not come about.

On a lighter note its good to hear that you have a cat and sorry if my bluntness touched a nerve.:blushing:


----------



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

Dont give up!! He is chipped so u have a much better chance in finding him than if he wasnt. I hope you find him and its completely up to yu how long you would like to search for him. My ginger tom went missing yrs ago now and i have come to accept that i may never see him again but would not give up on the chance that i might!! good luck with finding him xx


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

When I was a kid my mum had a queen with a litter and found a home for two of the kittens with a couple from a nearby city (so I expect they were kept indoors.) When the kittens were 18 months the wife called and ask if we could take them back- she was pregnant, her husband in the navy and she was worried about what they might "do" to the baby.
Mum stopped herself letting the woman know what she thought of her and agreed to have them back. They were kept indoors for a while, but as my mum always had a LOT of cats which were allowed to roam, at one point they got out and as mum said "got the wind up their tails" and ran.
Luckily they were neutered and we lived in a very rural location so there was little worry about them coming to harm in the usual ways, but we still worried about farmers setting illegal traps and poison ... They had run far and wide and despite all the daily walks around, calling, notices we put up and enquiries we made, for 3 months we found nothing.
Word of mouth got around, we had a couple of sightings so we borrowed a couple of RSPCA cat traps and left them in the places we'd been told about. And one of the cats, PC Plod the huge silver tabby, was found!
It took a further 9 months to find Possum, his sister, but eventually we got her the same way, and in the meantime we found a black feral cat (Rameses - we worked out she was a girl not a neutered tom later) with a horribly tight collar (must've been dumped as a kitten) who came back with us too.
They all settled in (even Rameses - who was a character to say the least but eventually started trusting us, stopped scratching and just hogged the electric fire and kept the other big cats in their place instead) and all three lived really happily with my mum to grand old ages and never ran away again.

So hey - you don't have to lose hope. Why not post on the internet! A girl just found her lost husky in London after setting up a facebook group. Cats are incredibly capable and can look after themselves, even through a winter on the moors, as we found out. In the countryside there's great hunting to be had, and in the city they can scavenge untold titbits and have every chance of being picked up by someone and taken home.

Really hope that you find him one day (he's a beautiful boy)- and if you don't... - I bet u ten dollars it's because he's been taken in by a lonely old lady who feeds him sardines every day... and doesn't feel so lonely any more xxx


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyway whereabouts are u hun? U should set up a facebook group and invite everyone in local networks! xxx


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww thats horrible  i sure do hope u find him 1 day, he looks like a gorgeous cat, and soo loving. 
Keep searching!!


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Im still shocked, She/he is gorgeous!


----------

